# Look at these beautiful stuffed Maltese dolls



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I was surfing the web and I came across this site http://www.tammybears.com/maltese.html . I am in total amazement of her artistry!! Completely in awe. I know that the poodle one is going for $660 on ebay and the reserve is not even met yet. Has anyone seen any of her finished work in person??


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh my gosh, those dolls are soooooo cute!! I want one!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow...those dolls look so real!!! They are beautiful!!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

did you also see the yorkie and westie-boy, they look real.
and she does that with only one hand-amazing!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't know. The dolls scare me. Reminds me of taxidermy.
xoxo


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Those are beautiful and look so real!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Too cute! Hmmmm...cheaper than a real one!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

i also want one, buttttttttt no that's never gonna happen  what beautiful faces she makes on those malts


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

The work she puts into them is amazing. I too don't see myself owning one anytime soon. I thought everyone here would love to see them, so I shared.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

They are unreal! I've seen her on ebay before I think. They are just gorgeous!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Tammy's been on Ebay for years. Are those stuffed animals just works of art?
She's so talented and her prices reflect that.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Nov 10 2008, 07:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668126


> Too cute! Hmmmm...cheaper than a real one!!! [/B]



And they don't poop and pee - but on the downside - No real wet puppy licks !!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I found her website quite a while ago. Isn't her work amazing? I know I'll never own one but I can wish. All the dogs are so real looking and gorgeous.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She does amazing work.......I'm not sure I would pay that price though. Rather put it toward a real malt but it is something to see, because she is such a fantastic artist. I love the homemade bears she makes, they are soooo cute!!!! Someone posted her work a year or so ago on here!!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Tammy's work truly is amazing!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Nov 10 2008, 09:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668156


> QUOTE (mimi2 @ Nov 10 2008, 07:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668126





> Too cute! Hmmmm...cheaper than a real one!!! [/B]



And they don't poop and pee - but on the downside - No real wet puppy licks !!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Lina - so true! Gotta have puppy kisses and licks!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (KAG @ Nov 10 2008, 09:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668120


> I don't know. The dolls scare me. Reminds me of taxidermy.
> xoxo[/B]


I was thinking the same thing, Kerry!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow! They are really impressive. Awww I want one!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I think they are adorable and she is extremely talented.
her prices are high cause it probably takes alot to just make them with the perfection she gives.
Would I buy one, I don't think so  but they are amazing!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

what a great artwork!!!

wow!!!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Nov 11 2008, 12:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668220


> QUOTE (KAG @ Nov 10 2008, 09:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668120





> I don't know. The dolls scare me. Reminds me of taxidermy.
> xoxo[/B]


I was thinking the same thing, Kerry!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Right on, Sister!
xoxoxo


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

lovely ,so real looking too ..i want one ..if only  jo


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Tammy and I email back and forth and she is just humble and kind. Her amazing talent she shares is just wonderful.

Her work is priceless to me.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (KAG @ Nov 10 2008, 09:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668120


> I don't know. The dolls scare me. Reminds me of taxidermy.
> xoxo[/B]


I'm in agreement with you. I have no desire to own one, although I do think she's a very talented lady!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Nov 11 2008, 11:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669016


> QUOTE (KAG @ Nov 10 2008, 09:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668120





> I don't know. The dolls scare me. Reminds me of taxidermy.
> xoxo[/B]


I'm in agreement with you. I have no desire to own one, although I do think she's a very talented lady!
[/B][/QUOTE]


I agree :w00t:


----------

